# Yardley Scent



## mommycarlson (Apr 28, 2017)

My son broke my heart today when he came over and said "Mom, I bought soap"  Ughhhh!  I just stared at him, eyes blinking :shock: and then pointed to my soap room.  He said "Yeah, but you were in Florida and I didn't know what I could have".  Sigh.  So he said he really liked the scent of this soap, it's Yardley oatmeal and almond.  Does anyone know an FO that would be a match to that?  Thank you!  I want to avoid that insult in the future!  LOL!


----------



## Saranac (Apr 28, 2017)

SaveOnScents has an April Violet and a Lavender.  But that's it.  I haven't come across any others.  My partner likes their rose scent because it reminds him of his mom.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 28, 2017)

When I go grocery shopping this weekend, I'll make a point to look for it and give it a sniff to see what it smells like. It's possible that it may be something for which we can come up with a blend using just a couple of different FOs.  


IrishLass


----------



## mommycarlson (Apr 28, 2017)

Saranac, thank you!  And Irish Lass, I will stay tuned for your report.  I would love to make him a soap to live up to Yardley    I appreciate your help!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 28, 2017)

Saranac said:


> SaveOnScents has an April Violet and a Lavender.  But that's it.  I haven't come across any others.  My partner likes their rose scent because it reminds him of his mom.



I will look this up. SOS can be a hit or miss but their scent selection is insane. I also want to add some scents to my list.


----------



## Saranac (Apr 29, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I will look this up. SOS can be a hit or miss but their scent selection is insane. I also want to add some scents to my list.



For what it's worth (and not to derail), I haven't tried those two scents, but I buy most of my FO from SOS.  I've had a few things morph, dupes that were WAY off (their Gain type, for example), and a few that I just didn't like (their OMH smells like a urinal cake).  But overall, I'm happy.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 29, 2017)

Saranac said:


> For what it's worth (and not to derail), I haven't tried those two scents, but I buy most of my FO from SOS.  I've had a few things morph, dupes that were WAY off (their Gain type, for example), and a few that I just didn't like (their OMH smells like a urinal cake).  But overall, I'm happy.



I have bought things from them too. Their pipettes were a great buy when I lived closer to their facility, and some of their dupes (Aria Kulti for example) smell amazing. I also tried a few bunches of incense from them and have two potential scents to try thanks to that.


----------



## Nao (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm probably missing something here but doesn't most "oatmeal and something" -fragrances smell mainly like bitter almond?


----------



## Omneya (Apr 30, 2017)

http://www.midwestseasaltcompany.com/oatmeal-milk-almond-fragrance-oil/

I found that place, link above


----------



## mommycarlson (Apr 30, 2017)

Omneya, Thank you for the link.  I did smell the Yardley soap today, it's a pretty straight forward almond smell to me.  Does anyone know of a straight almond FO that smells pretty good?


----------



## IrishLass (May 3, 2017)

mommycarlson said:
			
		

> I did smell the Yardley soap today, it's a pretty straight forward almond smell to me. Does anyone know of a straight almond FO that smells pretty good?


 
I was finally able to smell the soap! My grocery store didn't have _any_ Yardley soaps on the shelf, wouldn't you know it (which is strangely unusual for them), but I had to go to Walgreens for something and I happily saw that they had it there. I gave it a deep sniff and my nose 100% completely agrees with yours that it's a straight forward almond scent. For what its worth, my go-to straight forward almond FO is Intense Almond from MMS. 


IrishLass


----------



## mommycarlson (May 3, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I was finally able to smell the soap! My grocery store didn't have _any_ Yardley soaps on the shelf, wouldn't you know it (which is strangely unusual for them), but I had to go to Walgreens for something and I happily saw that they had it there. I gave it a deep sniff and my nose 100% completely agrees with yours that it's a straight forward almond scent. For what its worth, my go-to straight forward almond FO is Intense Almond from MMS.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thank you IrishLass!  I plan to make this soon.  I'm drawing a blank on MMS


----------



## IrishLass (May 3, 2017)

Majestic Mountain Sage


IrishLass


----------



## mommycarlson (May 7, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Majestic Mountain Sage
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thank you IrishLass!


----------



## Arimara (May 8, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I was finally able to smell the soap! My grocery store didn't have _any_ Yardley soaps on the shelf, wouldn't you know it (which is strangely unusual for them), but I had to go to Walgreens for something and I happily saw that they had it there. I gave it a deep sniff and my nose 100% completely agrees with yours that it's a straight forward almond scent. For what its worth, my go-to straight forward almond FO is Intense Almond from MMS.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Are you sure there's nothing that lends to a powdery note? I always pick that up instead of what I know almond to be.


----------



## IrishLass (May 8, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Are you sure there's nothing that lends to a powdery note? I always pick that up instead of what I know almond to be.


 
My nose only picks up straight almond whenever I smell MMS's Intense Almond, but that's just me and my peculiar scent receptors.


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (May 8, 2017)

MMS Intense Almond is just almond to me too. And it is very strong.


----------

